# Teich pachten ?



## xonnel (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo !

Bei uns im Landkreis (Hannover) habe ich mit einem Freund die Möglichkeit, ein knapp 10.000qm Grundstück mit Teich zu pachten.

Da ich quasi gar keine Ahnung habe, welcher Pachtpreis hier angemessen ist, lautet meine Frage: Gibt es hier so etwas wie eine Formel zur Berechnung der Pacht ?

Welche Faktoren muss man berücksichtigen ?
Wo liegen hier die Fallstricke ?


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Oktober 2003)

Servus
Ich bin aus Österreich und kann nur sagen das du bei uns für so nen Teich mit ca 5000euro rechnen mußt. Wichtig ist die Länge des Pachtvertrages mindestens 9 Jahre hängt bei uns mit dem Fischereigesetz zusammen. Ansonsten gibts net viel zu sagen, Tiefe, Frischwasserzulauf , ob Düngemittel reinkommen und so weiter is eh klar.


----------



## Kalle25 (30. Oktober 2003)

Also, den Raum Hannover kenne ich quasi nur vom Durchfahren. Von daher kenne ich das dortige Preisgefüge nicht. Ist also alles Verhandlungssache. Wichtig ist jedoch, sich den Teich und auch das umliegende Gelände ganau anzuschauen: Wasserzu- und -ablauf, Besatz, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Uferbewuchs, liegt der Teich in oder an einem Naturschutzgebiet (kann soäter Probleme für den Pächter geben bei einer event. Ausweitung), angrenzende Landwirtschaft etc.

Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, fragt doch mal bei Pächtern von anderen Teichen nach, was die bei vergleichbaren Gewässern zahlen.


----------



## THD (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo xonnel, leider schreibst du nicht, wie groß der Teich ist.
Für die Preise gibt es sicher keine Richtwerte.
Auch ist das sicher vom Verpächter abhängig.
Ich habe mehrere Teiche mit einer Gesamtwasserfläche von ca. 5000 qm und bezahle 600 E / Jahr, allerdings in einer recht dünn besiedelten Gegend, meinem Verpächter ist wichtig dass die Teiche in Ordnung gehalten werden und nicht zu viel Lärm dort ist.

Folgende Punkte kann man in die Pachtdiskussion einbringen:
- Hegeverpflichtung (falls sich auch z. B. NaBu oder Vogelschützer um den Teich bemühen)
- Ökologische Bewirtschaftung (Besatz mit bestandsbedrohten Fischarten, Amphibienschutz u. A.)

Für wichtig betrachte ich auch:
- unbedingt langfristigen Pachtvertrag (normal 12 Jahre) aushandeln

Gib doch mal mehr Infos über das Gewässer:
- Besatz vorhanden
- Nutzung der Grünflächen
- Zu- und Abfluss
- Zustand von Mönch u. A.

Gruß THD


----------



## sebastian (15. November 2003)

5000 Euro ?!?!?
Ich will ja jetzt nicht angeberisch auffallen  aber mein Papa
hat 1816,8 Euro bezahlt für einen Teich in den Donauauen mit 
4 ha. 
5000 Euro find ich ein bisschen viel !!!!!!!!


----------



## sebastian (15. November 2003)

Zu den Bedingungen muss ich sagen:
schlecht:
Ich darf nicht nachtifischen weil im herbst hin und wieder enten geschossen werden.
Indiander und Cowboy darf ich auch nicht spielen wegen dem Lärm 
gut:
18 Jahre nicht befischt.
Mitten in den Donauauen
Natur pur
Hechte das einer Sau graust
ein gratis boot dabei
und ein paar stege von früher

Gepachtet ist der Teich einmal 3 Jahre
fpr 1816,8 Euro im Jahr.


----------



## Lenzibald (16. November 2003)

Servus Sebastian 
Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis. Ich weiß nicht von wo du bist oder wo euer Teich liegt. Im großraum Linz bekommst eigentlich gar keinen Teich mehr weil einfach nichts zu haben ist. Meiner ist ca 2500qm und ich bezahl 500.- im jahr. Habe aber fast 20jahre nach nem Teich gesucht der bezahlbar ist.


----------



## sebastian (16. November 2003)

Mitten in den Donauauen, in der Nähe von Tulln. Das kleine Dorf in des sich der Wald und der Teich befindet heisst Langenschönbichl.
Nachfrage wäre sicher groß aber meine Papa kannte wen der wen kannte  anders hätte er den Teich eh nicht bekommen!!


----------



## Teddy2005 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Teich pachten ?*

*Hallo,*
*ich bin hier neu und wäre auch daran interessiert,einen Fischteich zu pachten.Allerdings wohne ich in Bregenz/Vorarlberg.*
*Er bräuchte nicht größer als 5 ha zu sein.*
*Aber es ist nicht einfach etwas zu finden.Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen ?*
*Gruß*

*#: Reinhard #: *

*:s *


----------



## Nordangler (9. August 2004)

*AW: Teich pachten ?*

Willkommen im Board Teddy2005

Zu den anderen kann ich auch nur sagen. Je nach Gebiet fallen die Preise.
Dieses Gewässer hier hat zb. knapp 4000 Euronen gekostet.

www.arenholz.de

Mein eigenes gepachtetes Gewässer liegt daneben kostet 250 Euro im Jahr.
Damals war die Bedingung die Pflege und das Geld war nicht so wichtig.
Steht unter Naturschutz, obwohl die Autobahn direkt dadurch führt. 

Sven


----------



## Lenzibald (9. August 2004)

*AW: Teich pachten ?*

Servus  @Teddy2005 Irgendwie ist deine Frage echt super braucht nicht gößer als 5ha sein. Das ist kein Teich mehr mit 50 000Quadratmeter. Wenn der Quadratisch ist hast eine Seitenlänge von ca 230meter.


----------



## Teddy2005 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Teich pachten ?*

*Na gut :q *
*habe ich mit der Größe etwas gegeizt...grins*
*Dann reichen eben 20 ha.*
*Aber wo findet man sowas ?*
*Ich habe schon im Internet gebuddelt,keine Chance.*
*Es wäre auch gut wenn noch jemand mittun würde.Es muß ja nicht unbedingt in Österreich sein.Im Umkreis bis Memmingen geht auch.*
*Da war mal was bei Leutkirch an der Autobahn,aber da steckten zu viele drin.war kein rankommen.*
*Also,Vorschläge her #: ;o)*

*Petri heil :s #: *

*Reinhard*


----------



## luxxuz (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teich pachten ?*

Hallo wir sind zwei angelkumpels die gerne auch einen teich pachten würden oder kann man auch mit einsteigen bei deinem kimpel dem du den teich verpachtet hast.lg
chris


----------



## daci7 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teich pachten ?*



luxxuz schrieb:


> Hallo wir sind zwei angelkumpels die gerne auch einen teich pachten würden oder kann man auch mit einsteigen bei deinem kimpel dem du den teich verpachtet hast.lg
> chris


Ich weise dich mal dezent darauf hin, dass der Tröt ca. 6,5 Jahre auf dem buckel hat. Ich denke bis jetz ham alle ihren Teich gefunden


----------

